# 2 Tasten Hutschienendimmer



## stisi (9 November 2007)

Hallo,

Hutschienendimmer gibt es wie Sand am Meer, allerdings immer nur für einen Tast-Eingang.

Bin auf der Suche nach einem "2-Flächen Dimmer", also einem Dimmer für Hutschiene mit* 2 seperaten Eingaengen für hell und dunkel.*

Bei ELV und Conrad gibts nichts, das einzige was ich fand ist der Berker Universaldimmer http://www.voltus.de/oxid.php?cl=details&anid=b6332d37f2ff616533402584fe95dc11 der 2 Drucktatser am Gehäuese hatt, allerdings nicht als klemmbare Eingänge.
Will auch nicht bei einem 100 euro dimmer die Drucktaster ausführen (Garantie), bei nem billigem wärs OK.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen, bin schon ganz groggi von der Suche  

Danke


----------



## firefly (5 Dezember 2007)

Guckst Du hier 
die haben alles Sorten von Spezialdimmer, da sollte was passen.

Gruß


----------



## edison (5 Dezember 2007)

Alles Murks, entweder Analog ansteuern oder über Profibus Dimmerklemmen von Beckhoff nehmen.


----------



## stisi (6 Dezember 2007)

*Hab eine Loesung gefunden*

nach schier endloser suche in den weiten des www und einigen Anrufen bin ich darauf gestossen:

Schalk ETD1 universaldimmer

hatt 2 galvanisch getrennte frei zuweisbare eingaenge 8 bis 230V usw.
also direkt ansteuerbar ueber meine wago 750-841 mit DO/24V 

echt geil

kosten ca 60.- euro

siehe :    http://www.schalk.de/pdfs/db_etd1_de.pdf



hab grad 6 stueck bestellt, werd meine erfahrungen schildern sobald sie da sind.


----------

